# Small Cubes Open 2010



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

The Small Cubes Open 2010 will take place on October 23, 2010 in Brownsville, Texas, USA. Check out the website for more information and registration.

Oh, and here's the Facebook Event.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the name.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

Gah!
I was hoping on having a small cubes comp, but now you took the name!

Hrm, should name it "The Better Small Cubes Open 2010"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Dude that's in the far south end of texas, Why can't you live in like Kentucky or something?!?!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

we shall see anfony. late october is usually hectic for me.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dude that's in the far south end of texas, Why can't you live in like Kentucky or something?!?!



Yeah, it's basically north Mexico.
And William would love to live in Kentucky. 




waffle=ijm said:


> we shall see anfony. late october is usually hectic for me.


omfg. If Waffo comes he can sleep in my bed. :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

The catchphrase should be: There will be no big cubes!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

You would.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

FBFSD <3


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dude your so lucky 3 rounds of 2x2 lol. In the Bay Area we only get it at Stanford, and we only had 1 round >.<


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

keychain 7x7x7 FTW


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm, tempting. Maybe I'll make it to this one. It's only a 36 hour drive.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG AVG! HI HI HI!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

lol, Tim.
Just to throw this out there, anyone coming from out of town can stay with me. The weekend won't cost you much more than your plane ticket.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Dude that's in the far south end of texas, Why can't you live in like Kentucky or something?!?!
> ...



I'M GONNA GO GET ME SOME FC.



Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > we shall see anfony. late october is usually hectic for me.
> ...



That better mean there's room for 3. :/


LOLWAT.


----------



## Forte (Sep 12, 2010)

sq1 is small ):


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

Forte said:


> sq1 is small ):



We would have sq1 if 4te came. :3


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll sleep under your bed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > we shall see anfony. late october is usually hectic for me.
> ...



ya if you can pick me up from airport and lemme spend a night. my chances would be increased.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



lol dude, I thought that was a given. 
I mean, I'd be willing to give you a piggy back ride to my house. :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

yay!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope that means there's piggyback room for 3 (4). :/

Great Stuff So Far:

-AVG!
-I noticed that Cameron signed up. Cameron!
-Waffle and Tim Reynolds, too. !
-Yeah I was gonna say that square-1 counts because it's a CUBE when solved and it's smaller than a 3x3x3. But I suck at square-1. 
-GOGOGO


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

nice name is all I gotta say


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

lol, William.

Well, Tim's the delegate so he's coming for sure.

As for the California people, there are actually four that apparently have a good chance of coming (Weston, Cameron, Marco M., and Daniel C.). We'll see how that works out. :3 I hope Waffo comes, too!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

*figured Tim was delegating*

ohiCaliforniacubers.

I guess I don't have to try and get top 3 in the 2x2x2 finals. Time to go back to not relearning CLL. :3


----------



## Forte (Sep 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> -Yeah I was gonna say that square-1 counts because it's a CUBE when solved and it's smaller than a 3x3x3. But I suck at square-1.



If you're gonna be all nitpicky about it, then I'll be nitpicky back and say that sq1 isn't a cube even when it's solved.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

Shhhh close enough!


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 13, 2010)

So I think I can make it to this comp.

Then I'll be going to Berkeley Comp the next Day.

First person to go to two different states for 2 comps in one weekend? Oooh, exciting.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2010)

This is shaping up to me more and more of a fun competition, I HAVE TO GO.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a good idea!


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

If I had funding I would go


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 13, 2010)

joey said:


> If I had funding I would go



I'll sponsor you!
But not really, cuz I needs the munees.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > If I had funding I would go
> ...



what about me =(. i'm cheaper than joey


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2010)

What about me?
I'm local and I'm *BLACK*.

Actually you OWE me one lol.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 13, 2010)

<3 The Office and anyone who got the reference immediately.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Mr.Scott. Lol that episode was so great


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> *Hey* Mr.Scott. Lol that episode was so great



I love you, but not in a weird way.
Well, a little weird.


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

loooool
WHATCHA GONNA DO? MAKE OUR DREAMS COME TRUE!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I've got a good idea!



Oh, Michael, you silly boy!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2010)

I *love* the name  It made me smile.
If we had something like this here, I would sooo be there. I love small cubes 

Why not 4 2x2 rounds?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anthony, I think since your staying at my place you should pay for my plane ticket to come


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 13, 2010)

I won't be there. Good luck to everyone who does get to go.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 13, 2010)

Not only can I come, I am now forced to go as I am allowed the time off work.

See you guys there! =D


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Anthony, I think since your staying at my place you should pay for my plane ticket to come


It would be really cool if you came, actually; invading eachother's houses.  
Btw, I got your grandpa's email and I'm almost positive I'll be able to go now. My mom will probably give him a call soon.



Yes said:


> I *love* the name  It made me smile.
> If we had something like this here, I would sooo be there. I love small cubes
> 
> Why not 4 2x2 rounds?


lol dude, I would totally have 4 rounds if we had enough competitors. We need at least 100 for 4, I think.
I do need to meet you though. Worlds 2012 (EDIT: lol, stupid me. 2011 ), I guess? 


ChrisBird said:


> Not only can I come, I am now forced to go as I am allowed the time off work.
> 
> See you guys there! =D



*
Oh, something important for the people who are planning on flying in and staying with me..*
Try to fly in to Harlingen as opposed to Brownsville and, if possible, choose a flight that gets in after 1pm or so. Also, Tim already booked his flight and he gets in at 10pm in Harlingen coming from Houston. So, if you can get on that same flight, that'd be convenient.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Stuff addressing the above (EDITadjust: Also, I realized that Josh posted. SADFACE SADFACE SADNESS ): )

-Anthony, since you stayed at my place and we drove you to Oklahoma, I think you should let me stay there for TWO nights and buy my plane ticket. 

-lol there is no Worlds 2012.

-Harlingen only if you're getting my ticket yourself, Brooks. 

lol


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 14, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> I won't be there. Good luck to everyone who does get to go.



 Who will I compete with in the head kicking final? We're both out of Brian's (or was it Trevor's) league.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

I forgot to tell everyone that this competition is actually just a birthday gift me, obviously. 
But how can I make sure that I can go receive this gift? Everyone pull together and make it happen, or I'm canceling this comp. >=(

...did it work?


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 14, 2010)

This sounds awesome only events I'm decent at. I think I'll sign up just in case. Oh and Anthony I'm staying at your house since everyone else is. I'll sleep on your roof just so I don't have to wake up at 5 a.m. to get there with enough time.But I'm jk


----------



## Truncator (Sep 14, 2010)

I might just have to go to this if Waffo is there :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I might just have to go to this if Waffo is there :3



wow. now I really have to go. We shall see.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > I might just have to go to this if Waffo is there :3
> ...


Wow, now I really have to go


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Kevin's going?
I have no hope at winning but I have to go.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 14, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Kevin's going?
> I have no hope at winning but I have to go.


o nvm am not going

it appears that i would be
too Board

B)


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

BRO DAT WUS GAY.

Gogogoggogogogogogogo anyway.


----------



## MrData (Sep 14, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I might just have to go to this if Waffo is there :3



I might just have to go if Kevin is there...
I really doubt I could but this competition is just too awesome to pass up.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Everyone should go to Anthonyland.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 14, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I forgot to tell everyone that this competition is actually just a birthday gift me, obviously.
> But how can I make sure that I can go receive this gift? Everyone pull together and make it happen, or I'm canceling this comp. >=(
> 
> ...did it work?



Oh it's your birthday, you haven't mentioned that in like 4 minutes.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 14, 2010)

MrData said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > I might just have to go to this if Waffo is there :3
> ...


I might just have to go if db is there :33333


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

I might just have to go if it's for Westony's birthday.


----------



## Weston (Sep 15, 2010)

Heehee I'm going



Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


Spoiler



I'm gonna go get me some KFC


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2010)

SON WHERE YO QUOTES MARKS AND PERIOD?

Did I mention I was turning 16 on Monday? And that Weston will still be 15 when this happens? Did I mention it? Did I mention it? Did I?


----------



## Truncator (Sep 15, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> SON WHERE YO QUOTES MARKS AND PERIOD?
> 
> Did I mention I was turning 16 on Monday? And that Weston will still be 15 when happens? Did I mention it? Did I mention it? Did I?


Did I mention I'm older than you?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Did I mention I was turning 16 on Monday? And that Weston will still be 15 when happens?



Actually, it's three days after his birthday and three days before mine (partially why we chose this weekend). So, all four of us (you, me, truncator, and weston) will be 16 at this comp. lol. At least, I think Kevin's 16...


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2010)

But that was obvious!

Yeah.

EDIT: Anthony'd.

and



Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention I was turning 16 on Monday? And that Weston will still be 15 when happens?
> ...



I meant when that when I turn 16 he'll still be 15.  But yeah, 16 ftw at that comp, that's why I want be able to go to be my birthday gift. XP


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2010)

inb42x2x2SUCCESS


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 16, 2010)

DID I MENTION IMMA BE 21 in 24 minutes??????

VEGAS


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> DID I MENTION IMMA BE 21 in 24 minutes??????
> 
> VEGAS



Win big and come to this comp. 
kthxbai. :3


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2010)

ANOTHER SEPTEMBER BIRTHDAY!? WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

There were 3 different girls in my school with birthday balloons yesterday. o_o One of them a balloon with '16' on it.

IMMA HAVE MY SWEET 16 ON MONDAY!

School Pictures tomorrow.

...

Small Cubes Open 2010.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 20, 2010)

If anybody has an extra stackmat (not a QJ), I'll buy it from you at the comp.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 22, 2010)

What's wrong with yours? Broken again? 
getShelley


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

Random thought: Would anyone wanna try unofficial 2x2 BLD at the comp if we have time? 
If so, what format? I was thinking avg5 and when everyone DNFs their average like I know we probably will, best single wins? lol.


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2010)

memememememememememememememe




Spoiler


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah sure, just let me see if faz will train me first.

Oh yeah and I have to be sure if I'm going or not.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 2 comes out the 22nd. Whoever stays with me has to go watch it a few hours after the comp. ;D


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 2, 2010)

Event list: 2x2 round 1 2x2 round 2 2x2 round 3 2x2 round 4 2x2 round 5 2x2 round 6 3x3. then end.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG. You people are so lucky. 2x2 heaven. :O


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

lol, if you were referring to stinkocheeze's post, it's not allowed to have that many rounds of any event. We would if we could though.  3 rounds is still quite nice.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, actually both. I find as many rounds of 2x2 amazing...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just pay people on the streets to come and dnf.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 3, 2010)

^Flawless.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ^Flawless.


 Except for morals schmorals, I don't see anything wrong with it.

I'm personally against the rule in the first place, but not enough to actually act on it - I don't love any specific event to really benefit off of a change.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 3, 2010)

Just as a just in case thing, if someone could lend me a 2x2 if I go to this that would be cool.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2010)

I just visited the venue for the first time (lol). It's a decent sized gym with perfect lighting and we can control the thermostat. They also already have tables and chairs that we can set up and move around. So, that's great.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 4, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Just as a just in case thing, if someone could lend me a 2x2 if I go to this that would be cool.


 
I could. I have many.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2010)

Y'all should hold a 2x2 head to head competition. Once you've done two or so 2x2 rounds, rank people by their best average so far in the comp and choose the top 16 or 32. Randomly put them in brackets and have them compete on stage with newly generated scrambles (same for each person when they're competing, different for each round of the head-to-head). You beat your opponent if you get a faster time on at least 3 of the scrambles. The winner gets a 2x2 as a reward.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2010)

That would be cool, qq, if we actually had that many (decent) people. Only like eight people going are sub 10 lol.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Micheal.
Oh... and I finally did something with my facebook(lol I fail).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Anthony I'd love to go to this, and I'd sub10, and if I really got into gear I could probably start getting around 5


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 12, 2010)

Good news! My thing got cancelled, and I might be able to go now!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Good news! My thing got cancelled, and I might be able to go now!


 
Awesome!
You should talk to William and Michael asap about buying tickets because it's less than two weeks away!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Awesome!
> You should talk to William and Michael asap about buying tickets because it's less than two weeks away!


 
Already texted Michael for his flight info.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Already texted Michael for his flight info.


 
Yeah, but I don't think either of them have booked anything yet... lol
If possible, try to fly into HRL in the evening.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

Even though I won't be going to this competition I think it would be cool if the WCA made 2x2 BLD an official event. I've been getting decent times with my 2x2 BLD considering I use a crappy method and only learned the method 3 days ago. I don't think many people are interested in 2x2 BLD though.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2010)

Something about the above post is familiar... but I just _can't_ seem to think of what it is!


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, but I don't think either of them have booked anything yet... lol
> If possible, try to fly into HRL in the evening.


 
Yeah, I'll try and book mine today. It looks like I'll fly in Friday evening, and leave Sunday morning. Sound good? (I'll post the full info. when I know.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Something about the above post is familiar... but I just _can't_ seem to think of what it is!


 
You guys should have Megaminx.

EDIT: Not sure why IamWEB got quoted... : - p


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Yeah, I'll try and book mine today. It looks like I'll fly in Friday evening, and leave Sunday morning. Sound good? (I'll post the full info. when I know.)


 
Yeah, that'll work. Make sure you send the info to Justin and William too so they can book the same thing. It would be a bit of a hassle to have to drive you guys back and forth lol. Also, Tim is leaving from Harlingen at 8am Sunday, so if you could find a flight around that time that would be great. If you find something a little later, like 10 or so, we could drop Tim off, go have breakfast somewhere, then go back to drop the rest of you guys off.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, that'll work. Make sure you send the info to Justin and William too so they can book the same thing. It would be a bit of a hassle to have to drive you guys back and forth lol. Also, Tim is leaving from Harlingen at 8am Sunday, so if you could find a flight around that time that would be great. If you find something a little later, like 10 or so, we could drop Tim off, go have breakfast somewhere, then go back to drop the rest of you guys off.


 
Does Tim get in at 10:15? Because I found a flight that stops somewhere, it doesn't say where, and gets in at 10:15, so I was curious if that was his flight, because you said he is getting in around 10.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Does Tim get in at 10:15? Because I found a flight that stops somewhere, it doesn't say where, and gets in at 10:15, so I was curious if that was his flight, because you said he is getting in around 10.


 
His flight itinerary says he's supposed to get in at 10:08, so I'm not sure. It could be, but probably not. Best case scenario would be you, William, and Michael coming in on your flight at 10:15 and Weston, Chris, and Tim coming in at 10:08. I have just enough space in my car lol. I really hope you all come in around the same time and don't make me have to go back and forth. >_>


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> His flight itinerary says he's supposed to get in at 10:08, so I'm not sure. It could be, but probably not. Best case scenario would be you, William, and Michael coming in on your flight at 10:15 and Weston, Chris, and Tim coming in at 10:08. I have just enough space in my car lol. I really hope you all come in around the same time and don't make me have to go back and forth. >_>


 
Well I will probably be going with Michael, he will send me his flight info when he books it, and I will probably get on the same flight as him. We aren't sure if William is going yet.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Well I will probably be going with Michael, he will send me his flight info when he books it, and I will probably get on the same flight as him. We aren't sure if William is going yet.


 
Oh, William has to go.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

O.K. The plane I'm looking at leaves 8 P.M. on Friday Oct. 22 from Love field and arrives at Harlingen at 10:15. Then, It'll depart 10:05 A.M. from Harlingen on Sunday, Oct. 24. Sound good?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> O.K. The plane I'm looking at leaves 8 P.M. on Friday Oct. 22 from Love field and arrives at Harlingen at 10:15. Then, It'll depart 10:05 A.M. from Harlingen on Sunday, Oct. 24. Sound good?


 
Perfect. Book it.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> O.K. The plane I'm looking at leaves 8 P.M. on Friday Oct. 22 from Love field and arrives at Harlingen at 10:15. Then, It'll depart 10:05 A.M. from Harlingen on Sunday, Oct. 24. Sound good?


 
Ah, that is the one I thought you were looking at. Kk, I guess I'll leave on sunday with you probably.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, I showed my mom the flight, but she thinks $380 round trip is way more then it should cost, so when she gets home she'll look for herself. (If she finds a cheaper flight at the same time, I'll let you guys know, but worst case scenario(s):
1. I'll pay for the difference (between what she thinks it should cost and what it does).
2. I fly at a different time and take a taxi to Anthony's.
I doubt either of those will happen, but don't book your tickets yet, Justin.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, $380 is a bit much; you should be able to find something cheaper. And even if you do come at a different time, I (or someone else) can probably still pick you up. It would just be more convenient for me to go get everyone at the same time.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Hi.


 
EEZZaRUGABUGA


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> EEZZaRUGABUGA


 
TYROUGEEBOOGEE


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, slight change of plan. I'm leaving on the 9:20 flight on Sunday morning instead. Is that Ok with you (Justin and William)?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Ok, slight change of plan. I'm leaving on the 9:20 flight on Sunday morning instead. Is that Ok with you (Justin and William)?


 
We'll have a little less time to chill for breakfast at IHOP or whatever, but that's fine.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, IF I GO, I'm want to have a little bit of Sunday morning to be there. 
Well, if Justin and I but took a flight that was a little later, would you mind? Or forget about IHOP, let's all fly back to Dallas and go get us some KFC?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah, IF I GO, I'm want to have a little bit of Sunday morning to be there.
> Well, if Justin and I but took a flight that was a little later, would you mind? Or forget about IHOP, let's all fly back to Dallas and go get us some KFC?



I have drivers Ed., so I need to get back semi-early. Also the next flight stops in Houston -_- . Obviously, you guys can do whatever you want, but it'd be fun to fly together so consider it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2010)

Leaving later (idk, 6ish?) would be fine too. It's up to you.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 14, 2010)

My parents also think that 340 bucks is a little too steep, but I think I can make it work, because unlike my brother, I don't ask them for a lot of money 

Any time back is probably ok with me, just let me know what you book so I can do the same. On the way back I might stay later, I don't know yet.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 14, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> My parents also think that 340 bucks is a little too steep, but I think I can make it work, because unlike my brother, I don't ask them for a lot of money
> 
> Any time back is probably ok with me, just let me know what you book so I can do the same. On the way back I might stay later, I don't know yet.


 
I already booked.
Flight # there:0055
Flight # back: 0209


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I already booked.
> Flight # there:0055
> Flight # back: 0209


 
Your flight back is booked D:


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2010)

Justin let's ditch him and leave in the afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1evelentysix!!!!!!!!!
...I liked simple words better.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty major schedule change. Let's see how it works out.

http://www.speedcubing101.com/small-cubes-open-2010.html


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 15, 2010)

I *might* be going.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 15, 2010)

Anthony, I am coming with Michael, and leaving at 2:30 on Sunday. Just letting you know.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 15, 2010)

Assuming I go, the 3 of us are flying in together. Justin and I can't join Michael on the return flight because it sold out, so Justin and I would/will take a flight back departing later on at 2:35.

PLAN ON STANDBY. WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION FROM WEB.

lol


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 15, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Assuming I go, the 3 of us are flying in together. Justin and I can't join Michael on the return flight because it sold out, so Justin and I would/will take a flight back departing later on at 2:35.
> 
> PLAN ON STANDBY. WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION FROM WEB.
> 
> lol



You need confirmation. It feels great.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 15, 2010)

I would go as far as saying that I*am*Going, but I don't want to get ahead of myself. >_<

EDIT: btw Anthony, why the schedule change? Just curious.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2010)

I got ahead of myself.
<_____________________________________________________<sadface


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 16, 2010)

"I demand 10 rounds of 2x2."


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 17, 2010)

I won't be coming afterall.
READ SPOILER ONLY IF REASON IS NEEDED.


Spoiler



Our band got the highest rank possible at todays (yesterdays lol) competition and will be progressing to the next (round)


Thanks again Michael for offering to lend me a 2x2 though.
And I can say that I will gladly not be coming.
lol tired typing.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy to not go?
OH YOU ARE ONE TWISTED CUBER.

SOME PEOPLE WOULD DIE TO GO TO THIS COMPETITION IF IT DIDN'T KILL THEM TO.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> btw Anthony, why the schedule change? Just curious.


Mostly because Weston and I thought that this way we might be able to really warm up and possibly do well. The morning is all of the first rounds, then after lunch we have two consecutive rounds of the main events with 15 minute breaks in between each round. If we can somehow miraculously manage to stay on schedule, it should work out really well.  And even if we can't quite stay on schedule, we have time available to run into without really falling behind.

I'm worried about not meeting the 16 person requirements for 3 rounds of 2x2 and OH though lol (mostly OH).



IamWEB said:


> I got ahead of myself.
> <_____________________________________________________<sadface


 If you can somehow manage to buy a ticket at the last minute, let me know.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh Anthony, just a little reminder, Michael and I are coming in at 10:15 and I'm leaving at 2:35 Sunday.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm worried about not meeting the 16 person requirements for 3 rounds of 2x2 and OH though lol (mostly OH).


I will gladly fail at OH for the sake of three rounds
OTHERS SHOULD DO THE SAME


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 20, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> I will gladly fail at OH for the sake of three rounds
> OTHERS SHOULD DO THE SAME


 Already on it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 22, 2010)

Inb4megasadface:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2010)

William, Weston, Chris, and Viktor all can't make it after all because of various reasons.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 22, 2010)

*megapissedface


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 22, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 22, 2010)

I was really looking forward to seeing them. Also, on a less somber note, do you guys wanna play CODMOD against my brother on xbox live. He says he's up for it, and it'd be really cool to see how you fare against him.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing them. Also, on a less somber note, do you guys wanna play CODMOD against my brother on xbox live. He says he's up for it, and it'd be really cool to see how you fare against him.


Uh, I suck at COD, Trevor's the one who always plays. I only really play a bit of Halo, but I'm not super great or anything; just average. 
I'm probably going to be more into making sure the timers are working and cubing than Xbox. 
Also, we have to sleep tomorrow lol.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Uh, I suck at COD, Trevor's the one who always plays. I only really play a bit of Halo, but I'm not super great or anything; just average.
> I'm probably going to be more into making sure the timers are working and cubing than Xbox.
> Also, we have to sleep tomorrow lol.


Cmon, we can do it saturday night. Also, he's fine with playing Halo instead of COD.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Cmon, we can do it saturday night. Also, he's fine with playing Halo instead of COD.


 
Oh, Saturday, sure. I forgot you're here for two nights. xD
I just don't want to stay up all night tomorrow and be exhausted the day of the competition lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 22, 2010)

I should stay up late Friday night just because I can... >_<

...but I won't.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 23, 2010)

The venue is awesome!
Perfect lighting, plenty of space, we can control the thermostat, we have a sound system we can use a mic with or play music from an iPod, etc.
Should be great.

K, gotta go pick up Tim, Michael, and Justin now.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 23, 2010)

Anthony go to bed you need your sleep if you want 2x2 skills tmrw.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 23, 2010)

Good luck everyone =(


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 23, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Good luck everyone =(


 
am want kevin


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 23, 2010)

Good luck everyone. =(


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 23, 2010)

Anthony first round of 2x2: 
Avg: 2.74
Times: 2.8, 2, 2.83, 2.56, 3.5. (around this)


----------



## MrData (Oct 23, 2010)

:O
gogo wr wr

EDIT: How did feet go?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 23, 2010)

Good morning...
Good job Anthony. /inb4WR

Is there any broadcast yet? I'd call or text but I don't want a repeat of last time.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 23, 2010)

not too shabby anthony


----------



## MrData (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2 rounds 2 and 3 results please 
and there better be a wr in there


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 23, 2010)

The anticipation for information gives a funny yet annoying sensation, intense enough to cause a conscious failure only to be fixed with recesitation.

...what?


----------



## Weston (Oct 23, 2010)

He got a 19.91 OH avg <3


----------



## MrData (Oct 23, 2010)

moar results plz


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> He got a 19.91 OH avg <3


oh my God...

It's a palindrome!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 23, 2010)

Unbelievable!


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 24, 2010)

MrData said:


> :O
> gogo wr wr
> 
> EDIT: How did feet go?


 
You tell me...


----------



## MrData (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow that was fast.
No Anthony wr :'(


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

One of the perks of having Mr.Reynolds delegate is that results are up instantly. :3
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SmallCubesOpen2010

So, yeah. I did okay. 2x2 was meh (2.74, 3.12, 3.02 averages). I'm pretty sure I must be the only person to have a sub 3 average of 3 rounds of 2x2 at one comp (Although, I probably wouldn't be if Feliks had 3 rounds at one comp). Round 1 had a few pretty nice scrambles, 2 sucked, and 3 was meh. Not even close to WR... Cubetcha in two weeks.
3x3 was suppppppper bleh. A few +2s and small pops ruined some potentially good averages; I'm surprised I ended up with three 11 avgs considering how bad it was. I did have three sub 10s, and my 8.28 was nice.
OH was satisfactory. I choked in the finals. I knew after starting with 19, 25, 18, 18 I had a chance at sub Weston, but I ended with a 21 (sub 20 average, at least).
MultiBLD was super amazing; several pieces were solved on both cubes!! 

Highlights:
Tim sub 11'd 
Tim was very close to 5/5
The female judges wanted to "do" me
Saw a few friends I hadn't seen in a while
Brian got a 15 and 16 :3
Chester texted me <3 ;D
etc
etc


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> One of the perks of having Mr.Reynolds delegate is that results are up instantly. :3
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SmallCubesOpen2010






Anthony said:


> Tim was very close to 5/5


 
2 corners twisted :/ Oh well, much better result than I've had in a long time.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 24, 2010)

1.87 2x2 single scramble? glad to hear you did well-ish


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 1.87 2x2 single scramble? glad to hear you did well-ish


Three move layer into a pretty nice EG1 case. If I had been able to predict AUF it would have been 1.5 or so.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 24, 2010)

DYK
Michael beat Justin in 2x2.
Michael beat Justin in FMC.
Michael beat Justin in 3x3 avg.
Michael beat Justin in 3x3 single.
Michael beat Justin in 2x2 avg.
Michael beat Justin in 2x2 single.
Michael podium'd 5 times, tying Anthony.
Some judges are better then others.
15 - 17%
Take a right on Enchilada and head down to Taco.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2010)

Well Justin could literally beat you, though. 

BROADCAST, anyone?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 24, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> DYK
> Michael beat Justin in 2x2.
> Michael beat Justin in FMC.
> Michael beat Justin in 3x3 avg.
> ...


 
Justin beat Michael in 3x3 second round.
Justin beat Michael in 3x3 third round.
Justin beat Michael in 2x2 first round.
Justin beat Michael in 2x2 second round.
Justin beat Michael in OH first round.
Justin beat Michael in OH second round.
Justin beat Michael in OH third round.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Justin beat Michael in 3x3 second round.
> Justin beat Michael in 3x3 third round.
> Justin beat Michael in 2x2 first round.
> Justin beat Michael in 2x2 second round.
> ...



Overall averages are all that matter.
You'd probably beat me at square 1 as well, because I don't practice that either.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Chester texted me <3 ;D


What a coincidence - Anthony texted me too!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2010)

;_; I - WESTON - would have done so well. 

So, Mr. Brooks, where to next? *cough* DALLAS!


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry Antonie


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry Antonie


 
Ah, damnit. lol.
I didn't realize that you had already had three rounds. I was thinking about Asian Champs where there were only two. >_>

Well, tbh, it's nice to be ranked with you in something.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2010)

And it will be even better when you get the 2x2x2 WR.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, hope the competition was cool (I know it was cool). I *hope* to make it to the next one.


----------

